# G0602 Spindle Bore Diameter - Again



## jbrown97019 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi All,

First post here.  I'm looking at purchasing my first lathe (I do have access to an old Clausing 100 mk3a in the farm shop that has some issues with the clutch and would need some attention, but I'm mostly interested at this point in the G0602 or it's buddies in that size range.  My question is this:

Several older posts list the spindle bore diameter of the G0602 as 1" nominal and several folks have measured it a few hundredths over.  The current grizzly listing for this lathe lists the spindle bore as 25mm.  Does anyone know if they've changed the part and it's a legit 25mm and a 1.0" round bar would not fit through, or if it's the same spindle as always and they've changed the nomenclature for some reason.  Thanks in advance!

-Jeff


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi jb, my 0602 has a 26mm bore in the spindle, and I can easily fit a 1" shaft in there.


----------



## ddillman (Feb 28, 2020)

I would suggest calling Grizzly tech. support


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 28, 2020)

1.047 is a pass through, 1.057 isn't.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 28, 2020)

1.054" is a pass through and 1.056" is no pass.


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thats pretty close to 26.8mm.
I think the keyword was nominal.
Having a bore greater than a standard size barstock would be a given


----------



## jbrown97019 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks to all for the answers!


----------



## jbrown97019 (Mar 5, 2020)

jbrown97019 said:


> Thanks to all for the answers!


Once again, thanks for the help.  To close the loop on this, it ended up not mattering, as I found a G0750g with a decent amount of tooling locally for 2700, which is the neighborhood I'd have been in after equipping a g0602 with tooling and maybe variable speed.  I feel pretty good about it.


----------

